# windows viewers not displaying developed images



## bennettdh (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi all,

After developing an image I expected to see the changes reflected on disc but as far as non-Adobe programs go nothing seems to have changed (e.g. Windows Photo Gallery, Paint etc.) I have "Automatically write changes into XMP" checked.

Are my expectations wrong?

Happy New Year,

Denis


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 30, 2014)

Only Adobe Camera RAW can read Lightroom develop settings stored in .xmp files. e.g Only ACR 8.7.1 can read 100% of .xmp data from LR 5.7.1


----------



## davidedric (Dec 30, 2014)

Lightroom essentially expects you to export images into an industry standard format for general viewing so that the exported jpegs, say, have your edits applied and baked in.

Dave


----------



## clee01l (Dec 30, 2014)

bennettdh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After developing an image I expected to see the changes reflected on disc but as far as non-Adobe programs go nothing seems to have changed (e.g. Windows Photo Gallery, Paint etc.) I have "Automatically write changes into XMP" checked.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum.  

Yes, your expectations are probably the result of not fully understanding how LR works.  LR is called a non-destructive editor.  Meaning the original image will never be affected by editing adjustments made by LR.   Editing Adjustments are parameters that LR uses as instructions to modify the original.  As an example, "Exposure = +1" will take the original and intensify the exposure by 1 f/Stop. In LR, this adjustment gets applied instantly and you see the result on the screen.  So the work that LR does is to make adjustments to the original based upon the parameters that you select in the Develop module.  If you want an image that merges the adjustments with the original, you need to create a derivative file or print the modified image.  A derivative is the original _plus the adjustments applied_ to generate a new modified image.  The Export or the Publish Services create derivative images for you.  These altered image files can be viewed in your browser or other image viewers and the original image file remains unaltered.


----------



## bennettdh (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you Dave and Cletus, and a Happy New Year to you both, Denis


----------

